# Mod Chips / Piggy Back Computor... anyone?



## withabix (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't mean the 'trick' resistor type, I mean the extra ECU modules which go in between the existing cable and the connector on the end of the common rail on the 136HP dCi.

Anyone any experience of these?


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there. I got a diesel power box to my Exy 2.2 dCi. From 136 HP to 160 HP. I also added a KN airfilter. Completly new car. Excellent response. BUT you could discover that you will loose engine power under driving. You will then have to stop your can, turn off the engine and re start it. You could also discover some blake smoke from the exhaust. But overall, I really like this box.

Try out this link: www.kcr.se

Kenneth


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Kenneth

How much power do you loose when driving? Is it when pulling away after idling for a couple of minutes?

I only ask because I had a problem like that and it turned out to be a faulty (high pressure) fuel pump, the pressure relief valve was sticking. Everytime I pulled up at a set of lights for a minute or two, I had a lack of power when I went to pull away (nothing over 2000 rpm). But if I turned the engine off and re-started it, all was back to normal.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Haltech Miniceptor Piggy Back ECU*

Hi Guys,

I have finally fitted the Haltech Miniceptor (also known as the Intreceptor) piggy back ECU and got an added 16HP in the process, in addition to having a fully controllable fuel maps, ignition timing, air:fuel ratios for every RPM range.

The total power I currently have has increased from 117HP to 133HP (at the wheels)

Here are the dyno charts for the "before & after"

*Power and Fuel:Air Ratio Readings (before & after)*



*Power and Torque Readings (before & after)*



*This an overall improvement of 8% in power after fitting the Haltech Miniceptor!*

The mods I had prior to fitting the Haltech were:

* Full exhaust system replacement (including a high flow cat. converter)
* CAI (Cold Air Intake)
* Throttle Body Spacer.
* Iridium NGK Spark Plugs
* Running on 98 Octane Fuel

The extra power can really be felt on the road!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
That is excellent 
Those air fuel corrections are in line with other QR25DE (including mine) and the 8% power improvement also :thumbup: 

btw give us some pics of your install, and also what the finished product looks like.

Do you think I should move this thread into the existing SAFC thread?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc,

Been driving around for 4 days now with it in place and am over the moon by the difference in power, but haven't yet started monitoring the FC.

Yep, I will post some pics of the Haltech fitted, it just sits beside the factory ECU behind the passenger glovebox and has a laptop terminal dangling there for future updates and tunining.

I wanted to make this post in the exiting SAFC thread initially, but thought it was Apexi specific, while this one is a Piggy Back ECU that offers much more function and control, so am not sure if you wanna rename the Apexi thread to state Piggy Back ECUs (as a general heading) and merge these 2 threads together?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.14point7.com/RICE/RICE.htm


Hmmmm. Yummy!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> RICE
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Yummy!


Yeah it sounded "yummmy" until I read this:



> Availability:
> 
> Honestly I have no clue. This is a complex project, debugging is a PITA. Hopefully it will be available by summer of 2007.


Sounds like someone is dreaming and have not tested it at all to make the claims they had made LOL


----------

